# ISO Spelt Bread recipe



## mystry tour (Jan 25, 2009)

Do any of you use spelt for makeing bread......I would be intrested in recipes please
Mystry


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 25, 2009)

Spelt is an ancient form of wheat. Some with gluten allergies can eat it and others cannot. You can find recipes all over the internet for bread made with spelt.

Try: Breadworld It is the Fleishmann yeast site and they have a lot of wonderful recipes.


----------



## mystry tour (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks. I have goten a lot of it just for the reason of its flavor and hartyness. I grind my own flower from it. I was just looking for something a bit more lite and fluffy
Mystry


----------



## subfuscpersona (Mar 8, 2009)

*spelt bread recipe*

see www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/c...eat-multi-grain-whole-grain-breads-35612.html post #25 for a 100%  spelt grain bread recipe


----------



## mystry tour (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks. I will give that a try soon 
Tour


----------

